# Iguana pellets for tortoises?



## K9KidsLove (May 28, 2008)

I still have about 5 lbs of "Zoo Med's All Naural Adult Iguana Food"... and no iguanas. Can I use it for Sulcatas, Leopards, Gophers, and/or Redfoots?

Ingredients of the pellets are:
sun-dried alfalfa, wheat bran, soybean meal, collard & mustard greens, kale, spirulina, glycerin, natural flavors, beta carotine, Vit D3, Vit A acetate, Vit B12 supplement, riboflavin, niacin, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite, calcium pantothenate, pyrodoxine hydrochloride, thiamine, biotin, Vit E, stable ascorbic acid, choline chloride, cobalt sulfate, copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate.
Thanks
Patsy


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2008)

Because the first listed ingredient is alfalfa, I wouldn't use it for tortoises. They shouldn't have alfalfa.

Yvonne


----------



## K9KidsLove (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Because the first listed ingredient is alfalfa, I wouldn't use it for tortoises. They shouldn't have alfalfa.
> 
> Yvonne



I figured that it was a no-no. Probably wasn't right for the iguanas either!! I used it for a treat every couple of weeks. Just hoped I wouldn't have to waste it.

Thanks
Patsy


----------



## ZippyButter (May 28, 2008)

K9KidsLove,

I would not feed these to your torts. If you look up "CHOLINE CHLORIDE", it is mass produced and is an additive in feed especially for chicken where it accelerates growth. You don't want your tort grow at a fast speed....I've known of friend who feed chicken for Purdue, and the average for a baby chick to get to the supermarket is 6 to 7 weeks. 

COBALT SULFATE:
There is an emergency overview for this chemical:
Warning! Harmful if swallow or inhaled. Causes irritation to skin, eyes and respiratory tract. May cause allergic skin or respiratory reaction. Chronic exposure may affect thyroid, lungs, hearts, and kidneys. This warning applies to us human. Now I don't know why do they put these toxic chemical into animal food? 

And the COPPER SULFATE also falls into toxic chemical category. 

I hope this has not scared you, please take this as an useful infos. Since you read the ingredient, anything that you don't understand or know on the list, just spend time look them up, you will learn a lot.

Minh


----------



## K9KidsLove (May 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I figured I wouldn't be lucky enough that it would be OK to use for my torts, but I had no clue it would be such bad stuff. If I'd checked the ingredients before, I'd have never fed it to the iguanas either. It never occured to me to check it cause it is labeled for them...Duh, so is reptile sand and ReptiGlo UVBs!! I got it before I found the forums, that's why I didn't think of it!!

I agree...why would they put toxic ingredients in it? That is just plain stupid.

Thank you so much for taking the time to investigate this. It will be dumped in the trash as soon as I get mobile again!!

Patsy


----------

